# Where is the Paris Brest Paris thread?



## EltonFrog (21 Aug 2015)

when I search for it I can see it, but it does not show in the Audax node even though it shows last post 50 minutes ago


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Aug 2015)

www.cyclechat.net/threads/paris-brest-paris-2015.185990/ ?

Currently the 3rd one down in the Audax, Brevet and Randonnee forum

www.cyclechat.net/forums/audax-brevet-and-randonnee.154/


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Aug 2015)

Thanks for the links. When I click on the 2nd link it doesn't show up on the iPhone. Most odd.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Aug 2015)

CarlP said:


> Thanks for the links. When I click on the 2nd link it doesn't show up on the iPhone. Most odd.


As stated above, check that you have not accidentally placed the thread on you ignored threads list. If you have, open the thread and then select the drop down menu on the top right hand side called thread tools. From there you want unignore thread and you will see it again.

However ignoring a thread only hides it from the new posts view and prevented you receiving any more alerts for it. Can you restart you iphone please and then post up a screen dump of the Audax forum?


Thanks
SNSSO


----------



## theclaud (22 Aug 2015)

You won't see threads started by someone you're ignoring.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Aug 2015)

Thanks for your assistance. I've read the thread now.


----------



## theclaud (22 Aug 2015)

Good, innit?


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Aug 2015)

theclaud said:


> Good, innit?



Very, extraordinary achievements, reading some of the reports made feel quite ill.


----------

